# cpc-a



## kybear2008 (Nov 29, 2011)

I am newly certified and I am looking for employment in the Pensacola/Milton, Florida area.  Anyone with any ideas?


----------



## bayliner (Nov 30, 2011)

I have been certified since June 2011 and cannot even get a call for an interview. I am in the Indianapolis area and attend the meetings and network as much as possible.


----------



## ksd (Nov 30, 2011)

My best suggestion would be to make sure your job search is broad.  You do not want to just search for coding or billing positions.  Get your foot in the door of an employer with the understanding that you wish to advance within.  Maybe after you are hired you can help with coding or billing overload to gain additional experience as well as show your abilities.  I started with my CPC as a scheduler for a large practice and did not get into full time coding until after 3 years.  Attending the local meetings can only help and I strongly encourage that.  Even after employment the local chapter is a great resource.


----------

